# [TIP] Alias per aggiornare il sistema

## canduc17

In /root/.bashrc, ho inserito i seguenti alias:

```
alias up='time (emerge --sync --quiet && layman -S && eix-update && emerge -pvuND world)'

alias doup='time (emerge -vuND -j 10 world && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild -- -j 10)'

alias modup='time (module-rebuild populate && module-rebuild rebuild -- -j 10)'
```

Per fare il sync e vedere cosa c'è di nuovo da installare digito semplicemente "up", per aggiornare il tutto "doup".

Quando aggiorno il kernel, lancio subito dopo un "modup", per ritrovarmi con driver nvidia e moduli virtualbox già a posto al successivo riavvio.

Il time l'ho aggiunto perché mi piace vedere quanto tempo ci mette.

Sicuramente i miei alias sono perfettibili...se avete suggerimenti o ne avete altri da aggiungere postate, postate, postate!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

